
The by far most detailed Coronavirus map out there - karxxm
https://ncov2019.live/map
======
anonsivalley652
Definitely. And this other one has more stats but not as much detail:

[http://arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd...](http://arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6)

~~~
ratsmack
If you click on the red dots on the map it gives you the specifics of that
location.

------
ratsmack
I've been using this one:

[https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.h...](https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6)

------
robomartin
The information that seems to be lacking on a number of these resources is
rate of change. While cumulative numbers are useful, rate of change date would
provide a better picture of what’s going on. You would also want to have
control of the reporting period (day, week, month).

